# Intel 6235 Wifi Adaptor with FreeBSD-10



## doa379 (Jul 10, 2014)

I just reinstalled FreeBSD-10 on a new piece of hardware with an Intel 6235 Wifi adaptor.

The hardware works as it has been tested with Linux, but I need some help navigating around with FreeBSD.

1. /var/run/dmesg.boot doesn't list the kernel loading any modules for this Wifi adaptor at boot.
I would like to know how to load the correct (which) module.

2. The firmware for the adaptor (iwlwifi-6000-*) are all ready and presently waiting on the system in the directory /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/iwn/


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2014)

Some people report success with some effort: https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?t=35467.


----------

